# Photobucket



## The Ace (Jan 6, 2008)

Can anyone explain (english please) how to post a photobucket image onto the chrons ?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2008)

First you need to register. Once you've done that, go to your album and upload the picture. Once you've uploaded the picture you'll see it in your album with these four beneath it:







To post a direct link, click the direct link box (it copies automatically), and the paste it in your post.

To show the picture like above, just click in the


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 6, 2008)

Or use Image shack


----------



## The Ace (Jan 6, 2008)

I've just posted one, please tell me if you can see it, thanks.

  Imageshack  says my pics are too big to upload in the first place WF.


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 6, 2008)

The Ace said:


> I've just posted one, please tell me if you can see it, thanks.
> 
> Imageshack says my pics are too big to upload in the first place WF.


 
This address? ImageShack® - Hosting

it loads everything for me but you can't retrieve it! so keep the links!


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2008)

The Ace said:


> I've just posted one, please tell me if you can see it, thanks.


 
Posted it where?

If it's in this thread, then it's not appearing for me.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Lenny, it's in Find a Face.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, there for me, Ace.


----------

